# Can anyone recommend some fairly priced desktop stands for my speakers?



## roker

I have a setup that I'm very happy with that didn't cost me a fortune. Only problem is it's not setup to it's best potential. I need to buy a nice wooden desk and some decent desktop speaker stands.

 Ideally I think a 5' to 6' lift would be great, there was a nice looking one from wood technologies but it placed my speakers at 8.5' which is still not ideal.

 please, no links to those headroom stands ($500 for stands costs more than my speakers, in fact, it's roughly 80% of the cost I invested in my setup . . . beyond ridiculous!)

 I don't know how to build my own (I don't have a saw or good sandpapering skills, etc.)


----------



## roker

Here's a stock photo on nhthifi.com:







 Can someone help me find something like that?

 I can't be the only one here with this issue.


----------



## IceClass

You are not the only one with this issue.
 Some of us are still limited to baked bean cans.

 I'm following this thread with great interest.


----------



## punk_guy182

Same here! I'd like a similar pair of stands as shown on the picture.
 Also, I'd like a headphone stand.


----------



## Xan7hos

My speakers are riding on auralex speaker isolation blocks, elevates it to just the right height for me


----------



## iriverdude

If you need a new desk may make sense to buy a Ikea Jerker or similar, I've got one and my large standmounts are on the shelf either side of the 24", with lots of space underneath for other stuff


----------



## roker

Found these on Amazon, but it'll cost 140, seems like over kill.

Amazon.com: Lovan Jazz Speaker Stands in Matte Black (6" Pair): Electronics

 The Ikea desk looks OK, but not what I had in mind.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My speakers are riding on auralex speaker isolation blocks, elevates it to just the right height for me_

 

can you post pics?

 I was thinking about those, but I'd much rather have something like the pic I posted.


----------



## mark2410

erm how about buying a couple of blocks of wood? then just cut or trim into the shape you want, stain and /or varnish as you like.


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_erm how about buying a couple of blocks of wood? then just cut or trim into the shape you want, stain and /or varnish as you like._

 

easier said than done . . . if you DON'T live in NYC

 I suppose there might be someone around here who may provide that service.


----------



## mark2410

erm dont you have diy shops that will cut such things for you?

 not that ive ever bothered to do it but here im quite sure B&Q will cut what you like for free (so long as you bought the wood from them)


----------



## Headphile808

The Lovan Jazz are very nice & solidly-built. Although they are a bit pricey, Lovan makes some really high-quality products. I'm definitely interested in those now (Damn Head-Fi).

 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## Maxvla

How about hardback phone books? Nice and solid, though not exactly the most aesthetic stands ever... maybe wrap in some brown paper then spray paint it whatever color you want


----------



## rbf1138

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4823247-post15.html

 That's my setup


----------



## roker

I walked into guitar center today and bought the mopads for 30 bucks on sale. I figured it was a minimal investment until I can sort this out. 

 I'm going to try and find someone who has experience in wood work and have them build me a nice square block so I put my speakers on it.

 I guess I'll check back in when that happens. Other than that, unless someone has a solution, this thread is dead.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rbf1138* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4823247-post15.html

 That's my setup_

 

More than likely I'm going to go get a pair of paper organizers to replicate your setup.


----------



## rbf1138

They're pretty damn sturdy, have room underneath to put remote controls, papers, etc. and the tops of them (normally the bottoms) have a felt material to add to the cushion the speakers get to sit on.


----------



## roker

just bought these the other day:







 waiting for them to show up

 apparently they're old Bose speaker stands

 they stand at 6' high

 hopefully they work out, if so, then I'm selling my mopads (which are nice)


----------



## homers54321

Those are nice looking stands. You mean 6" though right?


----------



## roker

6 inches

 I get the " and ' mixed up


----------



## roker

found these the other day

 perfect for my NHT's, but a steep in price.

 the freestanding ADJUSTABLE 12" for 175 sounds nice and I like how they use the Moos as an example:

DESKTOP ADJUSTABLE SPEAKER STANDS


----------



## wuwhere

Try Rack And Stands.

Speaker Stands, Tall Speaker Stands, Metal Speaker Stands, Wood Speaker Stands


----------



## davidcotton

Having the same problem, trying to get a decent set of small speaker stands to lift the audioengine a2s off of the desk (at the moment using a couple of empty coke cans with blank cd's stuck to either end of the can, works but looks crap). Ironically whilst searching about for ikea media racks to fit the hifi and new 32" lcd came across a possible solution.

 Someone called fanbrain (I'm just posting the info here figuring it could help others!) used a double set of 4 CAPITA legs from ikea. $10 for a pack of four 4" then add $2 as the size (up to 6) increases. Pictures are here Post your IKEA stuff! - Page 14 - Mac Forums about halfway down. Looks quite good and seems relatively inexpensive as well.

 Cheers


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found these on Amazon, but it'll cost 140, seems like over kill.

Amazon.com: Lovan Jazz Speaker Stands in Matte Black (6" Pair): Electronics
_

 

Those don't look like they're 6" tall. I think the 6" is referring to the width of the mounting plate.


----------



## endless402

anyone in canada know where to get stands? so far all the links are for americans 

 i'm just using magazines and mopads...i think the mopads arent that great. lose a bit of bass and adds a bit of colour to the midrage for some reason


----------



## ph0rk

I have a pair of the wood technology 8" stands in black. They do their job and were around $30 shipped.


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those don't look like they're 6" tall. I think the 6" is referring to the width of the mounting plate._

 

nah

 I'm pretty sure it refers to the height, it'd just be out of the ordinary to say they're 6" stands and make that refer to the base or mounting plate


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nah

 I'm pretty sure it refers to the height, it'd just be out of the ordinary to say they're 6" stands and make that refer to the base or mounting plate_

 


 Ok, maybe you are right. Here is a picture I found on Lovan's website (you're referring to the Loval Jazz 600 evidently). Maybe it really is 6" tall. Hard to tell from the angle.

Lovan USA - Manufacturer of AV furniture, TV Stands, Audio Racks, Speaker Stands and Home Theater Chairs.


----------



## GouldPhoto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a setup that I'm very happy with that didn't cost me a fortune. Only problem is it's not setup to it's best potential. I need to buy a nice wooden desk and some decent desktop speaker stands.

 Ideally I think a 5' to 6' lift would be great, there was a nice looking one from wood technologies but it placed my speakers at 8.5' which is still not ideal.

 please, no links to those headroom stands ($500 for stands costs more than my speakers, in fact, it's roughly 80% of the cost I invested in my setup . . . beyond ridiculous!)

 I don't know how to build my own (I don't have a saw or good sandpapering skills, etc.)_

 

I went to Micheals (craft store) and picked up $14 worth of parts. 
 2 - 3 1/2 blocks of wood
 2 - 7x7 decorative wood plaques
 2 - black felt squares
 1 - package silicone adhesive feet

 A bit of glue, 4 screws and some cutting of felt produced some simple stands to get the speakers 4" off the desk. Might make a new set and incorporate some dynamat to help decouple the stands from the desk and make them a bit taller with version 2. Version 2 will also get stained or painted.






 Steve


----------



## logwed

lol, I use a pair of Bose speakers as stands. I've also contemplated making a set out of legos.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GouldPhoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

That looks nice.

 Can you say what speakers and amp those are?


----------



## GouldPhoto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks nice.

 Can you say what speakers and amp those are?_

 

DAC - Stello DA100 via USB
 Pre/Amp - Antique Sound Lab MG-SI15DT
 Speakers - Totem Rainmaker
 Interconnect - Audioquest Quartz
 Speaker Cable - DH Labs T-14 w/Audioquest Termination

 Everything is just getting broken in (~200 hours) and the sound is wonderful.

 Steve


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just bought these the other day:

 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v180/roker/IM000596.jpg[IMG]

 waiting for them to show up

 apparently they're old Bose speaker stands

 they stand at 6' high

 hopefully they work out, if so, then I'm selling my mopads (which are nice)[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


where did you buy them? i'd be interested in a pair too_


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you buy them? i'd be interested in a pair too_

 

ebay

 i searched for speaker stands for a few days and found those.

 There's a few links in this thread for some other speaker stands as well.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GouldPhoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





_

 

Totems as nearfield monitors. Now that's decadent!
 I like it!


----------



## GouldPhoto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Totems as nearfield monitors. Now that's decadent!
 I like it!_

 

I like it too, happy birthday to me. Their position has been tweaked on my desk to provide a much better sound stage. Makes the 10 hours a day at my desk go by much better.


----------

